# Advice/information desired for CCTV security camera sytem - Lorex



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I am just a little surprised at the lack of recent search results here.

Any specific experience or advice on the Lorex brand or cameras? What about Supercircuits or Hikvision

I am looking at a somewhat basic IP 4/8 camera NVR, with 6 or 8 mp cameras. One camera will have a target area about 1,000 ft away(long range lens?). And the possibility of a wireless link for one of the other cameras.

I don't want to run into any snafus, if I can help it. 

One of my questions concerns the POE. Of course I can run dedicated cables from the NVR to each camera and not require anything more but, what if I want to utilize some pre-existing infrastructure and power the camera remotely? How exactly does that work? Just as simple as finding the specific IP address of the camera, regardless of where it is on the network? Even if it is across a wireless bridge? Taking that to the extreme, is it possible to have none of the cameras directly connected to the NVR? That is what I picture when thinking of an IP based system.


Another question is for the "long range" camera. For example, Lorex has a 4k camera with 4x optical zoom of 2.8-12mm(102-39°(H) field of view). By my thinking, that is still rather wide angle. I wonder what the field of view or level of detail for a 4k camera would be at 1000ft? Read a licence plate?

I don't really need the expense of a motorized zoom - manual is fine, but I have not yet come across what I would think is a suitable camera.


What about for areas within 100ft of the camera, would a 2k camera provide sufficient detail? My only personal experience has been with 720 cameras, so I am a little rusty. But i wonder if the 4k would be a little overkill for areas that close, and an opportunity to save some $$


Are the camera brand interchangeable? Meaning if I have a Lorex NVR, do I HAVE to use Lorex cameras?

Thanks


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

If you can not find a suitable hard surface to mount the camera then you may have a problem with long distance zoom.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I just purchased a Lorex system. It’s an HD with 4 K cameras. The zoom is quite good. 

You “have” to use their cables. The cameras did not work with my existing wiring. 

Also, the cameras I got have a built in flood light and siren. I haven’t tried the siren yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

gpop said:


> If you can not find a suitable hard surface to mount the camera then you may have a problem with long distance zoom.


Initially, I am thinking of mounting to an existing TV antenna mast - typical triangular type. But, I wonder about the rigidity of it. Eave of the house is not out of the question, but I can get a few more feet from the antenna.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Service Call said:


> I just purchased a Lorex system. It’s an HD with 4 K cameras. The zoom is quite good.
> 
> You “have” to use their cables. The cameras did not work with my existing wiring.
> 
> ...



Start at 6:05 for his description of POE, and 6:25 he does say that you can use existing network and inject the DC at the camera. 

https://youtu.be/6KBoZrW0DAI?t=6m5s



One would think this should work that way. Why else would the camera include the dedicated DC connector?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

acro said:


> I am just a little surprised at the lack of recent search results here.
> 
> Any specific experience or advice on the Lorex brand or cameras? What about Supercircuits or Hikvision
> 
> ...


12mm lens at 1000 feet isn't going to see much. I have a 2.8mm to 12mm camera I've been meaning to put up just to watch my van about 50 feet away. If you want to see 1000 feet you'll need something with a HIGH zoom. Like 100mm or more. (Yes they exist.). Depending on your budget you might not be able to go 4k with that though.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine weren’t cat 5. They used BNC and power cables. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A really good answer to all those questions would be very long. 

Lorex sucks. 

The focal length of the camera determines the field of view and the field of view and the distance determines the area of the image. The resolution of the camera imposed on that field of view determines what you can see clearly. Reading license plates consistently at 1000' is a challenge. You'll probably have to go to a box camera where you couple a lens with the body, and buy a lens with sufficient optics. 

Your opinion of manual adjustment will change after a few trips up a ladder to twiddle with these things. 

The Hikvision and similar have a built in PoE switch in the NVR and keep the main network, which the users will come in over the internet to view the cameras, from the camera network. Using a non-PoE legacy network is doable, but you'll have to find another way to supply power, either with PoE injectors or power supplies. Depending on the complexity and capacity of the network, adding a lot of 4K cameras can create bandwidth issues.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I had not considered the bandwith issue, but I imagine you are correct. big reason I ask is that there is a single ethernet cable buried for a couple hundred feet to another building. It has been in for many years, so I am doubtful it could be re-pulled. Running a new dedicated POE cable is not feasible, and if I can utilize the existing network, great.

Otherwise, I am considering a dedicated wireless link. The house is solid masonry, so the antenna has to be remote from the NVR.

Something like this wireless access point/bridge.

https://www.securitycameraking.com/securityinfo/point-to-point-with-nano-m5-tp-locom5/

Or...
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1296855-REG/ubiquiti_networks_uap_ac_m_us_unifi_ac_mesh.html



It seems to be very difficult finding one good source for everything I am considering. I am limiting myself to online vendors.

Extremely frustrating.
Box cameras for example - B&H shows a 6MP HikVision, but finding lenses for it seems to be an afterthought.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

splatz said:


> Lorex sucks.


What problems have you had with Lorex? I've installed several of their POE / NVR systems and never had a problem. I'm not defending them, just curious. Which brand would you recommend ?


----------



## aduck337 (Oct 18, 2017)

I use Hikvision all the time. If you use their plug and play NVR systems you can still just point the NVR a cameras IP address that is on the same Lan as the NVR. Doesn't matter which medium you choose to make that link, just so long as it has a reliable connection to the same LAN. If it's a few cameras I wouldn't worry too much about bandwidth. If it's more than a few you may want to look at more managed networking. 

You can also mix brands to a certain extent. I have a doorbird IP doorstation recording on the Hikvision NVR by using it's available ONVIF stream (most IP cams support this). You would likely lose all analytics in the camera and only get continuous recording. 

1000' is going to be a nasty challenge. Can't help much there other than suggest a box camera and seperate lens as others have stated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

3DDesign said:


> What problems have you had with Lorex? I've installed several of their POE / NVR systems and never had a problem. I'm not defending them, just curious.


The low end of the market, most of the brands are really just re-branders of the same products. The low end are often fairly impressive technology for the priced but rough around the edges in every way. Everyone rebrands the same stuff. The best you can do with those products is find a re-brander that does a decent job with customer service and support. Lorex doesn't IME but to be fair I put them on the do-not-buy list a long time ago.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

acro said:


> It seems to be very difficult finding one good source for everything I am considering. I am limiting myself to online vendors



Set up an account with ADI, you can buy online or in person and get a world of help along the way.


They have a decent deal this month (999.99) that I'm considering to replace my old analog setup. 

8CH 4K NVR (2) 4K & (4) 4MP DOM CAM, Flir Digimerge
Description: 8Ch 4K Hd Poe Nvr Bundle, 2X4k V Dome,4X4mp Eb Dme



I've had good success with FLIR (rebranded Digimerge) and they also own Lorex, so who knows, they might be identical systems 'cept for the name.


https://adiglobal.us/pages/product.aspx?pid=3D-N8A32K44&Category=0000


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> Set up an account with ADI, you can buy online or in person and get a world of help along the way.
> 
> 
> They have a decent deal this month (999.99) that I'm considering to replace my old analog setup.
> ...


 ADI sales people are great resources.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mobotix are an awesome product and do not need an NVR.
They are also complicated and expensive.
This is an excellent resource for understanding and selecting a lens:

https://www.mobotix.com/en/support/tools/planning-tool-optics


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on ADI, but their website certainly leaves a lot to be desired. At least in it's current form. Maybe it will change once they give me a login.

Is it a typo that on all of the HikVision NVRs, the max resolution is 1920x1080 - even on the once that say up to 12mp. And, very little information on the bundles. It's crap like that that frustrates me.


----------

